# Hopper - S222/Joey S271 Software Experiences/Bugs



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

I've got S222 on one Hopper, still on S221 on the other two. Available Joey software is still S271. So far not really noticing any differences. This must have been a stability update. That's fine with me! As long as there are no more S213's I'm alright. 

So who has S222, and if you do, notice anything different?


----------



## treecastle (Dec 5, 2005)

S222 appeared on my Hopper yesterday (the 13th) and for the first time in quite a while the Hopper froze up requiring a reboot to get everything back. I sure hope this was just a fluke.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like all of my Hoppers have S222 now. Available Joey software is still S271.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

FW should be exist or not - how the "looks like" play here ? 

My got it yesterday. What is CHANGED ?


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Not sure... Must be a stability update. Maybe that's why there's no update for the Joeys. Nothing significant, just Hopper stability updates.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You know when they start using the words "a stability update" it was coverup of real changes what is underlying user interface, actually all real bugs is there, at that level.
So using the phrase is say nothing, less meaning just then mention new version number.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I noticed "Caller ID History" (delete row) does not work....it use to...? Not sure when it went south though....


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Seems fav lists remember channels better now.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Since the update my braodband connection isn't recognized. The connection shows it's OK, but if I try to access any broadband option, I get a message that says I need a boradband connection.

I noticed this last night. More troubleshooting today.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Still forgets channels in favs too


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

The default to my favs is back to My Channels......


----------



## StringFellow (Jan 6, 2012)

"saberfly" said:


> Still forgets channels in favs too


Nice to see Dish is listening to it users when it comes to software bugs! <sarcasm >


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

dmspen said:


> Since the update my braodband connection isn't recognized. The connection shows it's OK, but if I try to access any broadband option, I get a message that says I need a boradband connection.
> 
> I noticed this last night. More troubleshooting today.


Problem resolved itself the next morning. DOn't know if it was the nightly reboot or some outside network issue.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

BUG
Adding a Pioneer A/V Receiver in Remote Manger requires you to select Audio Amp rather than Audio Receiver.

Selecting Audio Receiver dunps you back to the Remote Manager main page.


----------



## randob (Jul 15, 2012)

dmspen said:


> BUG
> Adding a Pioneer A/V Receiver in Remote Manger requires you to select Audio Amp rather than Audio Receiver.
> 
> Selecting Audio Receiver dunps you back to the Remote Manager main page.


I think I saw that too, also on 221.


----------



## randob (Jul 15, 2012)

My Seek & Record timer set to HD Preference recorded the SD version of a show when there was also an HD version. Going to specify HD instead in the hope it works.


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

It seems like with the latest software I have to turn my sound up from 20-22 to 26-28 depending on channel. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## rgranberry (Mar 29, 2012)

continuing bug / annoyances

When all three tuners are in use recording and you are watching a prerecorded program, when you are finished with the program you are watching and press Stop then Delete, you cannot delete that program, because the hopper will not switch the picture to one of the tuners that are recording; instead, the picture remains on the stopped program you were watching and therefore won't delete the program because it thinks it's still being used.

Using "My Recordings" with Folder view, when you delete a recording, the count for number of items in the folder sometimes updates correctly, but most times remains at the previous count.

When watching a recorded program, selecting Pause, then Skip Fwd to advance a frame and then Play, causes sound to cut out for about 5 seconds and about the time the sound comes back the picture jumps ahead about 10 seconds.

When Closed Captions are on and you Skip Back (and sometimes with other operations), captions cease working. To get the back on you have to Skip Back again. Seems to almost be a toggle, on/off/on/off...

When looking at the Daily Schedule, if you change any entry (skip or restore) the list jumps backs to the beginning, causing you to have to scroll down to where you were before.

Would be nice if the Timer limit was greater than 96.

The Skip Fwd problem that showed up with S213, where the picture does not keep up with rapid presses of Skip Fwd.

Dish Online can't read the timer list on the Hoper.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

S2.23 is coming: spooling from 129W to ~1600 boxes now.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

To Dish employees first  .

Here's what's supposedly upcoming in the new update :-



> - You can now see what everyone else is watching in the nation or locally. Its called whats hot and you can access it by going to the menu.
> 
> - something about dish game finder, sorry i forgot what.
> 
> - When you delete a recording you can actually go to an option and watch you deleted recordings. I haven't messed whith that yet sorry.


http://www.satelliteguys.us/threads/293347-S223-is-out?p=2989022#post2989022


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Game Finder should be on S222/S271 ... 
There was a press release about it a few weeks ago.

Just press the blue button ... wait ... then select Game Finder at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## strikes2k (Dec 10, 2008)

Joeys seem a bit sluggish since the update, especially in the Guide.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> S2.23 is coming: spooling from 129W to ~1600 boxes now.


Anybody here admit to getting it? The "other place" is now saying masses could get 224...? very quiet, or are testers sworn to secrecy? :lol:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the other place has no grip on real spooling info, just speculations ...


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

356B said:


> Anybody here admit to getting it? The "other place" is now saying masses could get 224...? very quiet, or are testers sworn to secrecy? :lol:


pretty sure it's the latter.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

356B said:


> Anybody here admit to getting it? The "other place" is now saying masses could get *224*...? very quiet, or are testers sworn to secrecy? :lol:


The number is a mockup (who did that ?); real spool of post-S2.23 (XiP813/110) are AWZ1 and BTZ1; roughly 550 devices.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> The number is a mockup (who did that ?); real spool of post-S2.23 (XiP813/110) are AWZ1 and BTZ1; roughly 550 devices.


As you say, speculation...?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There is 'new' hopper2, XiP913 with two tuners and home security camera :eek2: And other [cheap ?] new DVR: Zapper2 using not BCM but STM chip: STi7105.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> There is 'new' hopper2, XiP913 with two tuners and home security camera :eek2: And other [cheap ?] new DVR: Zapper2 using not BCM but STM chip: STi7105.


Yea...and someone has S2.24 at the other...:lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> There is 'new' hopper2, XiP913 with two tuners and home security camera :eek2: And other [cheap ?] new DVR: Zapper2 using not BCM but STM chip: STi7105.


Upgraded via satellite download. 



356B said:


> Yea...and someone has S2.24 at the other...:lol:


Keep the smilies on the posts. (No S224 yet ...)


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Someone posted a pic of their Sys Info screen showing S224 and Joey S273.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

3HaloODST said:


> Someone posted a pic of their Sys Info screen showing S224 and Joey S273.


An interesting glitch.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

checking ... 


Spoiler



I would like to see your faces when these models will come your attention 



EDIT:
Well, there is:
- 129W
- tp21
- PID 08e3h: S2.24
- PID 08e4h: S2.73
- total: 2700+ devices.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BTW, did you noticed ? - "Hopper 2000" is simple 'Hopper' now. Press Menu twice to see it.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"P Smith" said:


> BTW, did you noticed ? - "Hopper 2000" is simple 'Hopper' now. Press Menu twice to see it.


Yeah I noticed that too.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> BTW, did you noticed ? - "Hopper 2000" is simple 'Hopper' now. Press Menu twice to see it.


I have S222 and it just says "Hopper" ...
(Downloaded 9/13/2012 3:00am)


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"James Long" said:


> I have S222 and it just says "Hopper" ...
> (Downloaded 9/13/2012 3:00am)


Yeah think it's been that way for a while. Just now noticed though.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Whatever. Keep watching you program...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Whatever. Keep watching you program...


That is DISH's instruction ... Let's Watch TV.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's too big for swallow now ... later you'll get eventually. Don't worry. It will come to comprehend.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

P Smith said:


> checking ...
> EDIT:
> Well, there is:
> - 129W
> ...


The version is gone. 
New S2.25/S2.74 are testing (around 3600 boxes total).


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Hope they're getting closer to a public release! I really want to try the new features out. At least they're testing it and not just giving everyone unstable software (S213 comes to mind...)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You will laugh if you'll see a name of current post-S2.7x gamma version: *BUG1*.
For hopper it's AYH1. And post-AYH1 is BRB1.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> You will laugh if you'll see a name of current post-S2.7x gamma version: *BUG1*.
> For hopper it's AYH1. And post-AYH1 is BRB1.


So...what's the deal? in easy to understand explanations....:lol:


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> You will laugh if you'll see a name of current post-S2.7x gamma version: *BUG1*.
> For hopper it's AYH1. And post-AYH1 is BRB1.


So...what's the deal? Please make it easy to understand....:lol:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I mean : never ending bug's fixing ...


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

lol, BRB1. Must mean they're going to have to refine things. hahaha... BUG1, sounds like a winner to me!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

3HaloODST said:


> lol, BRB1. Must mean they're going to have to refine things. hahaha... BUG1, sounds like a winner to me!


Be right back? Oh well, I suppose they will fix the "bug" version as well.


----------

